# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Görüntüler seks değil, rüşvet görüntüleri idi

## bozok

*Baykal Rüşvet (Seks Değil) Görüntülerinin Gereğini Yaptı, üıtayı Yükseltti*



*Görüntüler seks değil, rüşvet görüntüleri idi.* 

Bir siyasi liderle, o siyasi liderin verdiği kararla milletvekili olan bir kadının arasındaki cinsel ilişkinin görüntüleri seks değil, rüşvet görüntüleridir.

*Baykal'ı bir odada rüşvet alırken gösteren bir görüntü olsaydı nasıl buna "özel parasal hayatı" kılıfı takılamayacaksa; rüşvetin tenle ödenen versiyonuna da "özel cinsel hayatı" bahanesi uydurulamazdı.* 

Ve nihayetinde bütün komplo suçlamalarına rağmen mızrak çuvala sığmadı ve Baykal gerekeni yaptı.

üzülerek; kendisini en azından bu süreçte son hareketinin doğru bir karar olması vesilesi ile kutluyoruz.

Bu görüntülerin ardından; siyasi arenada Tayyip Erdoğan'a karşı edeceği her "siyasi dürüstlük", "siyasi reform" , "siyasi ahlak" retoriğinin anlamsızlaşacağının kendisi de farkına vardığı ve gereğini yaptığı için Türk siyaseti ve CHP adına şerden hayır doğacak bir dönemeçteyiz. 

Arkadan; "yapma başkan" diye bağıranlar ise Baykal'ı değil, kendini düşünen bir zihniyetin çığırtkanlığından başka bir şey değildir.

*Baykal istifası ile başka bir alanda yere düşürdüğü bir çıtayı, bazıları için sorunlu olabilecek bir yüksekliğe taşımıştır.* 

*Bu noktadan sonra Türk siyasetinde "ahlak" ve/veya "cinsellik" kavramının "kişisel" boyutu ile "kamusal" boyutu arasında net bir çizgi çekilmiştir ve Baykal'ı en azından istifası ile bu net çizgiyi çizen lider olarak hatırlayabiliriz.* 

İktidar gücünü kullanarak, en yakınındaki kadınlarla cinsel rüşvet ilişkisine giren ve aldıkları bu cinsel rüşveti politik güç dağıtarak hakeden diğer liderler de artık düşünmeye başlamalıdır.

Bir gün bizim de RüşVET (Seks değil) kasedimiz ortaya çıkar mı ; İstanbul ve Ankara'daki "rezidanslar" gün gelir dile gelir mi diye?

*Açık İstihbarat /* 10.5.2010

----------

